# 17HM & 17 MACH2 DIFFERANCE



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

EXPLAIN THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN THE TWO. AM CONSIDERING GETTING ONE. COYOTE HERE IN NC IS WHAT IT WILL BE USED FOR, OR IS IT A STUPID MOVE SINCE I ALREADY SHOOT A .223 FOR YOTES???
WHAT ARE THEY GOOD FOR????


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I know a couple guys who've taken yotes with the 17 hmr but you're WAY better off with your 223. The HMR uses a necked down 22 mag case and the mach 2 uses a necked down 22 Long rifle case. The HMR is more powerfull than the mach 2. If you want a rimfire to shoot coyotes get a 22 mag. The HMR is a great little ground squirrel gun.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I still can't see why anyone bothers with the 17 HMR's... and the Mach 2 is even dumber. They haven't done anything a good ol' .22lr can't do. .22's are cheaper to shoot, too. I'd just stick with the .223 for coyotes; it's perfectly cabable in taking them according to anyone I've talked to.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Weasel, I would have agreed with you until last summer.

I'm old and stubborn, and steadfastly refused to believe that by the time a 17gr bullet got far enough from the muzzle to show any trajectory advantage over the 22WMR, it wouldn't have enough left to actually kill anything worth shooting at.

Well, as usual, I WAS WRONG!

This year's prairie dog trip found my buddy killing PD's, DEAD, out to 130 yards with almost every shot, and sometimes out to almost 150 yards! Longest was 169yds, killed with the second shot because the first shot hit his front right paw (is that what you call a prairie dog foot?).

I own one now!

Just for the record, I did get one further with my 10/22 magnum. 196 yards. But since it didn't die outside it's hole, my buddy's 169 yard shot won the pot!


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

a 17hmr is a great gun and very accurate. you wont shoot a 22lr over a 100yrds very easily and with the 17hmr just about anyone can kill something at 40 yards or 100 yards it dosnt make a differnce.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Now I get what the fuss is all about with these... I just got one a couple weeks ago and wow. That thing is AWESOME... sounds kinda like a real gun and shoots flatter than any gun I've ever shot.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

.17 hmr
is the greatest rimfire ever. i shoot old brass @ 100 yrds every shot!
i have the NEF singleshot with a fixed 6 power burris
WOW. 
a little light for yotes but it is a great plinker

the .17 mach II =waste of resourses! to light a prairie dog fart will knock it off trajectory!

i don't even shoot a .22 rifle anymore.
i still shoot my .22 ruger target pistol.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> the .17 mach II =waste of resourses! to light a prairie dog fart will knock it off trajectory!


They both use the same 17 grain bullet.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

once again someone knocks the 17 stuff before they try it............ "I can't see why."........... But once they give it a go the light comes on. How many other opinions are there out there based on the same reasoning. The 17 mach 2 and HMR each have their place as does the 22. The mach 2 is a great round and not trying to replace the 22. Give it a try and you'll see it is not a useless round.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

yes the .17 HMR and the !& mach II use the same .17 grain bullet, or the 20 grain for the .17 hmr.

having both rifles and shooting them alot i can say unless you want a rifle in every caliber made the mach II is a waste. stay with a .22 and a HMR.
one mach II pro is bullet price, the mach II bullets are about half the price of HMR bullets

but shooting all three from the same bench in the same conditions (about a 5-12 mph cross wind) at 50 yrds the mach II was not even hitting paper. over 8 inches of drift. 
my .22 was drifting about 2 inches
while the .17 HMR was still hitting quarters.
i gave my mach II to my little brother.

just my opinion though 
don't get mad


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76673

just throwen it out there for anyone that wants to look at it. I personally like the M2 better. Having grown up shooting LRs, like most of us have, I have nothing against it, but simply like a flatter trajectory that I get with the M2.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

M2 sighted in for 100 yards will have a wind drift of 1.07 inches at 50 yards with a 10 mph cross wind, not over 8 inches. Even at 100 yards the drift will be only 4.46 inches. If your rifle was shooting that far out, you had a problem but your problem was not wind drift.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

:roll:

funny thing though, while shooting the same rifle indoors it shoots a 3/4 group @ 50 yrds

maybe the wind was stronger than i realized.(i do not have a wind speed indicator ).

but that helps the hmr's case.

:lol:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a Mach2 (2 of them in fact). We don't have PD's here, but a common ground squirrel can definitely fell the difference between the M2 and a 22LR. I guar ant teeee!

I sold my Ruger 10/22. I now kill twice as many squirrels with half as many shots. No joke. :sniper:


----------

